# jo ja en/hi venia (Pronoms febles)



## dalfo

No acabe d'entendre l'us d'aquestos dos, per que en Valencià sempre faig us del primer. 

Exemple:_ Quan anaves al mercat, jo ja *en/hi *venia. (El correcte es el "en")_
No sé quan reconèixer-ne l'ús d'un o l'altre.


----------



## dalfo

Un altre exemple: _Volia donar-te el dinar del Pare, però *se'n/s'hi *va oblidar. (Correcte el "se'n" )_


----------



## Doraemon-

Hi ha moltes raons (origen-destinació, partitius...), es podria allargar molt el tema, però en este cas es pot simplificar en la preposició del complement que substitueix. Si la preposició es "de" el pronom serà "en", i si la preposició es "a" el pronom serà "hi".
_Quan tu anaves al mercat, jo ja venia d'allà -> quan tu hi anaves, jo ja en venia.
Volia donar-te el dinar del pare, però es va oblidar d'ell [del dinar] -> Volia donar-te el dinar del pare, però se'n va oblidar _


----------



## tenienteramires

Si substitueix qualsevol sintagma que comence per preposició s'usa "hi", excepte si és la preposició "de", en eixe cas hem d'usar "en/ne". 

Quan anaves al mercat, jo ja "en" venia ("en" substitueix "del mercat", que comença per "de", per tant, s'usa "en"). Quan "hi" anaves ("hi" substitueix "al mercat", que comença per una altra preposició que no és "de", per tant, s'usa "hi"). 

La millor manera de practicar açò és dient-ho a la parla diària.


----------



## dalfo

¡Gràcies als dos!. Mola parlar-ho bé.
Una qüestió, com comentava abans no he sentit mai el pronom "hi" al l'hora de parlar en Valencià. ¿Per què?.


----------



## tenienteramires

Per la influència del castellà a València i molts llocs de Catalunya s'ha perdut el pronom hi. Només queden rastres com "hi ha". Seria important recuperar-lo en la llengua diària. 

Com a curiositat, en castellà també existia eixe pronom, escrit "y", però avui només s'usa en certs verbs com "hay" (de "ha y", paregut a "hi ha" però al revés) o "soy" (de "so y", en valencià "hi soc")


----------



## Doraemon-

Diria el mateix, no veig cap altra raó llevat de la influència del castellà, tot i que no arribe a comprendre per què sí amb "hi" i no amb "en".
De totes maneres insistisc, no és igual tot el valencià, als pobles de la Marina per exemple sóna tan "apitxat capitalino" dir "chordi" com "no vingues" en lloc de "no hi vingues". S'entén, lògicament, però queda la impressió de que falta alguna cosa...


----------



## tenienteramires

El pronom "hi" s'ha perdut majorment per la influència del castellà, mentre que les altres llengües romàniques (tret del portugués) el mantenen: "y" en francés i "ci" en italià. Quant a "en", sempre s'ha mantingut millor, però darrerament s'està perdent també ("tinc tres" en comptes de "en tinc tres").


----------



## Penyafort

També podem fer servir les dues i dir: _Quan anaves al mercat, jo ja n'hi venia. _

Això voldria dir que l'oració sobreentesa tenia els dos complements, _del mercat _i _cap aquí_. De tota manera, l'habitual és prescindir d'un complement per evitar confusions.

L'altra opció perquè l'oració soni perfecta seria que el _venia _fos imperfet del verb _vendre_.


----------



## Circunflejo

Doraemon- said:


> Si la preposició es "de" el pronom serà "en"





Doraemon- said:


> no hi vingues


 No hauria de ser no en vingues?



tenienteramires said:


> Com a curiositat, en castellà també existia eixe pronom, escrit "y",



Escrit y, í, hí i fins i tot sembla que també hi com en Català. De la p. 267 del tomo III de la _Colección diplomática citada en la descripción histórica del obispado de Osma_, per JUAN LOPEZRRAEZ CORVALAN, imprès a la Imprenta Real de Madrid (any 1788) on es cita la _Cedula del Rey D. Enrique III. Su fecha en Burgos á 20 de Febrero de 1392. por la que se confirma al Obispo D. Pedro de Frias, y á su Iglesia, la donación que les hizo el Rey D. Juan, su padre, en el año 1383. del Castillo de Osma._


> E cualquier que lo ficiese pecharme hi há, la pena contenida en la dicha Carta: (…)


----------



## Dymn

Circunflejo said:


> No hauria de ser no en vingues?


_No *hi *vingues, _seria la substitució de "_no vingues *a tal lloc*_". A mi però mentre "_no hi vinguis_" em sona malament, a "_no hi vagis_" el pronom queda natural i de fet és necessari. No et sabria explicar el perquè.

Potser en valencià no es fan servir igual els pronoms febles amb aquests verbs. Més d'una vegada he llegit: "_vine-te'n_". A mi això em sembla una hipercorrecció horrenda del calc del castellà "_vente_", que en català mai no és pronominal. Tot i això m'han fet veure que és una construcció paral·lela a "_vés-te'n_", però no sé què pensar-ne...


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> _No *hi *vingues, _seria la substitució de "_no vingues *a tal lloc*_".



Sí, clar però també pots vindre de tal lloc.



Dymn said:


> A mi però mentre "_no hi vinguis_" em sona malament, a "_no hi vagis_" el pronom queda natural i de fet és necessari. No et sabria explicar el perquè.



Pots vindre a tal lloc o de tal lloc però amb anar (crec que) és sempre anar a tal lloc. Pot ser que aquesta sigui la raó.


----------



## Doraemon-

No hi vingues (a aquest lloc, ací), no en vingues (del lloc on ets, d'allà). Depén del que vulgues dir.


----------

